# 917.273372 died, won’t start



## DadRob (Oct 17, 2020)

I bought the tractor in 2005, my son used it until 2012. I replaced the engine in 2013, and It has seen very limited use since 2015. Yesterday I was using it in the yard (not mowing), and suddenly the engine revved up. I thought at first the throttle cable had broken, so I headed for the garage. After a few feet it died. Throttle cable is fine. I pushed it to the garage. The starter does not respond. I just replaced the battery, so I know that is not the problem. I know nothing about DC electrical systems. My thought is solenoid/starter issue, but why would it show up while the engine is running? And why would it rev up? Totally frustrated.


----------



## DadRob (Oct 17, 2020)

Update. After investigation, I found the fuse was blown. I replaced it, and it started. But as soon as I tried putting it in gear it started to stall. Same thing if I tried to put PTO on. It blew the fuse a second time. I am supposing there is a short somewhere. Any suggestions as to where to look would be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello DadRob. you could be right about a short. follow the seat safety switch wire to see if that is a problem.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry to be so uninformed but what is a 917.273372 ??


----------



## DadRob (Oct 17, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> Sorry to be so uninformed but what is a 917.273372 ??


I am new here. I should have posted this in the Craftsman lawn tractor section.


----------



## DadRob (Oct 17, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Hello DadRob. you could be right about a short. follow the seat safety switch wire to see if that is a problem.


Thank you. I tested the switch itself with a continuity tester. It is OK. The wiring looks right, but I will try to follow it the whole length.

Then I have to find out about the throttle problem. Ugh.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Ultradog said:


> Sorry to be so uninformed but what is a 917.273372 ??


2004 Craftsman. Built only 1 year by AYP. 42" deck. Briggs 407577 22HP Intek engine. 656 cc, 2.97x2.89 inches Bore/Stroke. Peerless 206-545c gear-type transaxle, 6 forward, 1 reverse. 15x6.0-6 steer tires, 20x10-8 drive tires. 12V electric start, 280 amp U1R battery.

http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tra...sman/craftsman-lawn-tractors-year-sorted.html


----------



## DadRob (Oct 17, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Hello DadRob. you could be right about a short. follow the seat safety switch wire to see if that is a problem.



I traced the wires. One was lodged by the starter wire. I moved it out of the way and it seems to have worked. I am not sure that the throttle works as it should, but that is something I will monitor.


----------

